# ACOG preventive visit guidelines



## carafry (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the ACOG preventive visit guidelines?  Only ACOG members can access them through their site.  I am not a member and my doctors are not being helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## reichtina320 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would let my docs know that since I did not have their specialty requirements that I would be using Medicare's guidelines which are much more strict.........maybe then they would become a little more helpful.......just a thought 

Tina


----------

